# electrical fuel pump



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
I want to install an electrical fuel pump on my 1968 le mans (with tripower).
Pressure Regulator is installed.
Engine runs well with the mechanical fuel pump, but while not using the car every week, I had to crank engine for a while before starting.
Which pump do you prefer ?
Where's the best place to install it ?
Thanks, Peter


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kobold said:


> Hello guys,
> I want to install an electrical fuel pump on my 1968 le mans (with tripower).
> Pressure Regulator is installed.
> Engine runs well with the mechanical fuel pump, but while not using the car every week, I had to crank engine for a while before starting.
> ...




Click: https://www.gtoforum.com/f178/electric-fuel-pump-133157/


----------

